# Check Out These HUGE Morels!!!



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Was out looking for asparagus and seen a Elm and had to check it....glad I did......these things are BIG!!!........By they way this was today......Maybe my last time out, but had a good year......Mack


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ive never gotten into morel hunting, but thats a great find!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Haldor (Nov 30, 2006)

HOOT MAN! Take a certified scale this year my friend, the record books might be calling you! New pike/gill or any thrill book! When your spring starts this way expect great days to come...Well not really but how are you going to beat this? Great find and I hope ya do too! If I see you on big buck night though I might wonder from whom you live down wind?ne_eye:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow! They look good too. The few I have stumbled across in the last week, have been pretty rough looking. It's about over now.


----------



## rayed (Mar 10, 2003)

They were so good on those steaks on the grill last night weren't they John. We did have a great morel season thats for sure. Now it's time to start catching some eyes.


----------



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW... not many of those needed for a nice meal.


----------

